# Xiafaxan for 15 days - is this normal?



## michellerkim (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi everyone - I posted earlier about the Xiafaxan side effects I've been having - mostly nausea and dizziness. I was initially prescribed a course for 10 days (plus Neomycin). I called my GI doc today and said I'm still feeling nauseous and he said that means it's working and I should keep taking it. His assertion is that for people that have had IBS for a long time (me = 10+ years) that it takes a longer course of antibiotics. He said when you feel nauseous its your body killing the "bugs." I know this sounds kind of quacky but this is a Cedars doctor that has worked w/ Dr. Pimentel. I am pretty bummed out right now about taking the meds for 5 more days because I've felt horrible lately and was hoping to be off them. Just wondering if anyone else has had the same advice and/or if this sounds like overkill.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

According to the good people on these forums,a 10 day course is supposed to be the standard treatment but i'm no expert.Ask your doctor why its a 15 day course rather than 10 day one.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

My last (and final) round of this drug was for 14 days, so I don't think 15 is outside the realm of reason.


----------



## michellerkim (Sep 22, 2011)

Initially I was prescribed the 10 day course and when I finished he asked me how I was feeling. I was still pretty nauseous and he said that means the meds are working so I should take 5 more days. According to him, once it's "worked," I shouldn't feel any side effects. So once I can take the meds without feeling anything, then I'm "better." The nausea was at its worst midway through the 10 day course (day's 5-6) and then sort of diminished but I still have waves throughout the day (yesterday it was only once or twice lasting 30 mins to an hour). It just seems like a long time to be on antibiotics, plus they make me feel so bad, I was anxious to get off them and disappointed to hear that I should take them for 5 more days. According to my doc, the longer you've had IBS, the longer you have to take the meds to clear out all the bacteria (this has apparently been proven by his patients).


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I don't know... I guess you can either stay on them for 5 more days .... or stop the treatment early if you cannot function on the med. Keep in mind Ginger Capsules can help with nausea. You could always try them and maybe you could get through the final few days....???


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

My Professor said 2 weeks is not too long for long term ibs sufferers and he has recommended a course of rifaximin once its released here in the UK.


----------

